# How will you feel if your LO becomes a teenage parent as well?



## tinkerbelle93

I was thinking the other day about what Oliver will be like when he's older and I thought about what I'd think if he became a parent at eighteen as well. 

I think I would be 100% supportive, not angry and, with him being a boy encourage him to be supportive and there etc.. but, on the other hand, I'd really rather he doesn't end up being a teenage parent too! I love being a young mummy and wouldn't change it for the world.. but obviously it comes with it's challenges.. your freedom and sense of being young is almost gone, achieving goals becomes a lot more difficult, you miss out on a lot of things and you have a hell of a lot of responsibility compared to others your age. I sort of want Oliver (and future sons/daughters) to have their youth and enjoy it and do the whole baby thing 'properly' haha. 

Saying that I wouldn't be disappointed as such :shrug: 

What does everyone else think? (Also realised if Oliver does have a baby the same age as me i'll be a grandma at 38 haha) xx


----------



## 060509.x

I would be okay, I'd not be angry but would obviously be a shock. I would be as supportive as I could be and help my daughter, especially if the FOB isn't around as I know it would be harder for her then. I'd encourage her to stay in College though unlike me, I give up too easy. I think having a baby young has some advantages, but would obviously prefer for Alice to wait. 

My mam had me at 18, and I had Alice at 19, OH's mother is the same age as mine, and he's 5 months older than me. So they both became grandparents at 37! OH's mother was MUCH less supportive at first, but came round in the end. My mother was excited from the word go really! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

I'd rather not tbh.. But I'd be supportive! :)
I'd only be mad if he didn't support the girl and baby! Lol


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'd be disappointed privately. Just because its hard and I want better for her. I'd be supportive of her choices though and help while trying to make her accountable for her own child. Weird to think about!


----------



## stacy1991

I'd be a bit dissapointed, only because being a parent is very hard work, not only finanically but emotionall and phsyically and you loose all self of being a teenager, you have to grow up quick smart and start taking responsibiltiy, you loose your freedom etc.

But if it did happen id be very happy on the other hand to have a granchild, and id be 100 supportive and would encourage him to continue with schooling/college/work, yes it will be hard work but its very hard without out. the only time i would be angry if he didn step up and be there/ supportive the girl and/or baby..


----------



## LauraBee

I only hope that I would've been open enough about sex, contraception & protection to avoid that situation. That being said, accidents and apathy happen and I would be a hypocrite to react at all negatively towards it and I just hope that she's at least smart enough to not get pregnant half way through a level of education like I did :dohh:


----------



## YoungMummy08

i wouldn't be happy, but i wouldn't be sad. i would just support them and make sure my son supported the girl. i am hoping to be quite open about sex ect & y experience as a young mum with them so they don't fall my path, but if they do i'll be there like my mum was for me x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ive often thought about this scenario, i think id be supportive. I never want to react the same way as my mum did for mine. Id expect my son to step up as a father and support, i think id be fairly strict on that and on making sure that if either did have children young that they step up to the responsibilities of being parents.


----------



## SusannLynnn

I would definately be supportive!! :)
But also I would be disapointed, simply becuase I dont want my boys to have to 'grow up' too soon. I want them to be able to experince the whole "young, wild, and free" lifestyle that I didnt get to. I absolutely LOVE being a Mommy and I'm actually glad I got pregnant at a young age, but I was going down the wrong road and hanging out with the wrong people. HOPEFULLY my kids will learn from mine and their dads choices, I wont say mistakes cause I DO NOT see my babies as mistakes. 
But if it does happen, I will make sure that they're there and I will make sure that they take responsibility for their own actions (getting a job, being supportive.. ect.) :flower:


----------



## beanzz

I will be supportive 100%. I will make sure Oakley is there for the mum and his baby. I will only be disappointed if he doesn't bother and is a crappy dad. If I ever have a daughter I will be the same but make sure she knows how important it is that a baby have both parents and not to cut the father out of the baby's life. 

However, I will try and prevent it at least til they have finished their education by teaching them the importance of safe sex :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I would be disappointed if either of my children became teen parents, but I would still be 100% supportive of them. I would be disappointed because I want them to be able to live their young life and not have to grow up too fast. But if it happens, I would be there for them and help them become the best parents they can be.


----------



## Rhio92

I would be disappointed, and yes, angry. But I'd also support him 100%, and expect him to take responsibility for his child x


----------



## x__amour

I'd be absolutely 100% supportive. If she's really young, I'd probably be a little sad but always there for her.


----------



## Amber4

I'd be supportive but I would rather she was older. I really want her to do something amazing with her life. Having her was the most amazing thing I've done but she will have all the time for that after starting a career :flower:


----------



## mommie2be

In my little fantasy world that I live in, Corey will he abstinent. :haha:
But if it happens,it happens and I'll be there through it all!


----------



## lizardbreath

If my girls came home pregnant they would get the same speech I got when i was pregnant with Jaymee whatever you choose to do from this point on is your choice but you will forever have a child who comes first and foremost. And I do put my kids first in everything I do. I really hope they learn from the path I took and I hope I'm the go to kind of mom where they can talk to me about anything.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I wouldn't be angry but I would be disappointed , still supportive tho of course . I just don't want her to have to grow up so fast . But I would also be a little excited to become a grandma haha & for her to experience being a mother , idk . But I would do everything I could to help her because I know how hard it is to be a young mom


----------



## fl00b

OH's mom had him at 19, my mom had me at 34 and there was such a difference in their reactions.
both hit the roof, but after a day or so my MIL got so excited, it took my mom pretty much until i was 30 weeks pregnant to accept it.

i'd defo be supportive as let's face it, we've all been there! just gonna make sure that he's there for both the mummy and LO. i don't want to think of finley having sex though, he's gonna stay small and squishy forever! :haha:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

KiwiMOM said:


> I'd be disappointed privately. Just because its hard and I want better for her. I'd be supportive of her choices though and help while trying to make her accountable for her own child. Weird to think about!

this ^:thumbup:


----------



## LittlePeople

I'd rather my girls wern't young mums, I want them to finish school; go to uni; get a decent career; settle down and then have kids...
But, whatever happens I will support them 100% :flower:


----------



## MacyClara

I wouldn't be pleased and I'm sure my OH wouldn't be either. Of course we'll always love her but we know how hard it is to be young parents. I think I'd mostly just be sad for her and the childs father, not that a baby is a bad thing but I want her to get everything she can out of life.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Honestly?

I'd love it! I won't encourage it. But the thought of being a young granny is awesome. 

Fundamentally, I'd make sure my son was there for the girl and baby, make it known that (assuming he's over 16) you run away from the baby, you get out of my house, if you won't support your baby I won't support you. 

I would personally (with oh, we had this convo the other day) support the girl, wether that me monetarily or emotionally or whatever she needs, the offer for her and the baby to move in with my son would be there, and if her parents reacted badly I would offer to talk to them.

If my son did decide to leg it, I would support the girl as said above, and I would take her on as one of my own.


----------



## zerolivia

I have noooooo idea how I'll react! I'm going to try my BEST to not let that happen, because I want her to live her life in a way I never could & focus on herself. But I can see myself supporting her & being helpful because I know how it feels first hand. I was just be there for her no matter what.


----------



## Harli

I'd feel no different than usual probably. I think I'd be excited also, as who doesn't love babies!?

But I too would feel worried and a little sad for them, especially if it wound up like a situation that I had with Azia's dad. I know it can be hard sometimes when it comes to FOBs.

I'd support them no matter what choice they decided when it came down to keeping the baby or not as well. I would expect them to really step up though, and try the best they can to provide for their LO, just as I've had to.


----------



## Hotbump

I would be supportive of them because the last thing they need is me kicking them out or yelling at them. Will I be disappointed? Yes simply for the fact that I know how hard it is being a teen parent and I wouldnt want them to go thru that, I want them to enjoy their life and be able to hand out with friends.


----------



## EloiseAndBump

If Amelia got pregnant at 16 I'd be disappointed simply because I want more 
for her , But ultimately I would be supportive and be there whenever she needed me :thumbup:


----------

